# Mini Rex and Standard Rex



## Yorkshire_Chinchilla (May 1, 2011)

I have feeling that I have bucks that are standard rex and not mini rex. How can you tell the difference?


----------



## jujub793 (May 1, 2011)

standard rexes are pretty big, i'm not sure how you would tell in a new born rabbit though. i have a standard rex and she is at least and probably more than, ten pounds.


----------



## mistyjr (May 1, 2011)

Standard Rex:
Bucks: 7 1/2 to 9 1/2 pounds. Ideal weight of 8 pounds.


Mini Rex:
Bucks - average weight 3 - 4.25 pounds


----------



## Yorkshire_Chinchilla (May 1, 2011)

Look likes I will be weighing them tonight....


----------



## mistyjr (May 1, 2011)

Are they Jr's or Sr's???


----------



## Yorkshire_Chinchilla (May 1, 2011)

Well I have one JR and other is SR.... what should JR weigh?


----------



## mistyjr (May 1, 2011)

Standard Rex:
Junior Bucks- Under 6 months of age, not over 8 1/2 pounds. Minimum weight 4 pounds.

Mini Rex:
Junior Weight: Minimum weight 2 pounds, not over 3.75 pounds.




I hoped I helped.!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Yorkshire_Chinchilla (May 1, 2011)

Thanks hun...

Well they are all seniors

one weighs 6lbs

one weighs 7lbs

Both Bucks

and my doe weighs

3lbs


----------



## lelanatty (May 1, 2011)

Could you show us some pictures?


----------



## Yorkshire_Chinchilla (May 1, 2011)

Two bucks













Doe


----------



## Inle_Rabbitry (May 3, 2011)

Do your rabbits have pedigrees? If so than from their parentage you should be able to tell if they are of a certain breed from the paper work alone.

However in general,a standard rex is quite a bit larger, in fact twice as large as a mini rex, and they are built slightly longer in proportion, both in body and ears.


----------



## mistyjr (May 3, 2011)

OHHH!! A Chinchilla! :inlove::heartbeat:


----------



## Bluesmaven (May 3, 2011)

love that fur!


----------



## Yorkshire_Chinchilla (May 3, 2011)

Bluesmaven wrote:


> love that fur!



They are nice... but are very hard to breed.


----------



## mistyjr (May 3, 2011)

There's just not a lot of breeders out there that does those colors. I breed Mini Rex's in Chinchilla. My doe had 2 babies 1 chin and maybe a seal or black. And My broken black doe is due monday with a Chin buck..


----------



## Yorkshire_Chinchilla (May 3, 2011)

mistyjr wrote:


> There's just not a lot of breeders out there that does those colors. I breed Mini Rex's in Chinchilla. My doe had 2 babies 1 chin and maybe a seal or black. And My broken black doe is due monday with a Chin buck..



I am looking forward to seeing what colours come out of that litter hehe:biggrin:


----------

